# značka "kp"



## elflacociccillo

Dobrý den všem,
  překladám technický průkaz přívězu do italštiny. 

Na místě věnovaném  hmotám mám:

  Tlaky náprav z celkové hmoty 
  Přední : 3250 "Kp"
  Střední: - "Kp"
  Zadní 6000 "Kp".

  Může mi někdo vysvětlit to, co tato značka „kp“ znamená?

  Moc vám děkuju.


----------



## winpoj

Dobrý den,

když jde o tlak, používaná jednotka je kilopascal.


----------



## elflacociccillo

Děkuji moc!


----------



## werrr

Značka kilopascalu je „kPa“. Značka „kp“ znamená „kilopond“ a jedná se o jednotku síly (1 kp = 9.80665 N). K měření tlaku by se asi použil „kilopond na metr čtvereční“ (kp/m²).


----------



## winpoj

Omlouvám se, to jsem si neověřil.
Ovšem vzhledem k tomu, že tazatel ve svém textu nemá kp/m², doporučoval bych mu zkontrolovat, zda tam náhodou není "kg" místo "kp" (špatně čitelný rukopis?). Podíval jsem se trochu na net a vypadá to, že zatížení náprav se často udává v kilogramech.


----------

